# Hi! My name is Kelly, and I'm addicted to cats!



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

This will be a bit short...on my tablet & typing with one finger. 

We have two British Shorthair cats...and picking up our third in three weeks! We are so excited!

All three are indoor only - much to their chagrin!

We also have two Norwegian Fjord horses, 50 chickens, and 5 barn cats that we inherited with the barn when we purchased it.

I'll post pics of all tomorrow


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

I wish I could figure out how to add an avatar!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Black Frost said:


> I wish I could figure out how to add an avatar!


 
Good Morning! We've had our first cold snap here in my part of Florida.....all of my cats are extra 
cuddly right now.

If you'll click the *Quick Links tab* on the upper portion of the screen, you'll find the *User Control *
*Panel* page with all the options. Under *Settings & Options*, click on *Edit Avatar* and the screen for
adding an *Avatar* will come up. There are directions for adding your picture and the size requirements. 

There is also a *Tech Support Area forum* that you can post questions to about this subject; they can 
give you better instructions than me if you need help in posting, pictures, etc.


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi! Thanks for the reply! I can't post over there, yet. *shrug* No priveleges, yet, I guess. And still can't ad. An avatar.

I'm a member on several other boards....so I "know" how to do it...just seems like I must still be on new member restriction.


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

Now, it's working!! Yayyyyy!! I have a face!


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

AND now I have a signature!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Very sweet avatar! Looking forward to seeing pictures of the rest of your fur 
family.


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how everyone is making those signature banners - like what you have!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome. Not sure about how others have done their signatures but I just did mine using paint and set it as my sig.. I had to play around with the size quite a few times before it fit though. I think I need to update mine, it's years old!


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to work on it from home on my laptop....this tablet has some limitations - or at least my ability to use it does! LOL!


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

For now, I'll post some this way -

This is Rum Tum Tugger, "Tugger" He was our first British Shorthair










...and because you can't have just one, this is Forest's Black Frost, "Frosty" our black British Shorthair -









.....and then we pick up this little baby-doll on Sunday after Thanksgiving - I can't WAIT!!! She needs a name, too, by the way!









BRB. With barn kitty photos


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*


love.my.cats said:



Hi and welcome. Not sure about how others have done their signatures but I just did mine using paint and set it as my sig.. I had to play around with the size quite a few times before it fit though.!

Click to expand...

*Same here; I used my Paint Shop Pro program and made a blank 
template to size, then pasted in small pics of each of my cats. 
Took me awhile to get the size right and to fit all six of my cats 
into the strip.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Black Frost said:


> For now, I'll post some this way -
> 
> This is Rum Tum Tugger, "Tugger" He was our first British Shorthair


What an adorable face! The fur on your cats looks so plush and soft. They are all gorgeous but Tugger is my favorite!


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment! He thinks he's quite handsome, too!


----------



## Black Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

This is Gracie one of the pregnant females we inherited with the barn when we purchased it. She is the sweetes, most loving girl - and mother to everything!









This is her (assumed) sister -also pregnant when we purchased the property. She's a good girl, too...









This is Lola - one of Gracie/Olivia's kittens - she stalks all the others and pounces on them. They love her!









And this is her brother, Chilly - he's an odd one...










And finally, this is Baker - named for the crazy lady who owned him, but was "Baker Acted" and he came to live with us. He is just about everyone's favorite!









We have a recent addition that was likely a drop off. He's been neutered and vaccinated....and seems to be a resident, now....so I guess I'll have to take some pictures of him.


----------

